# Rain during roof install



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

There is some chance that water will run under the shingles. If it's a storage shed with no ceiling and nothing in it will get damaged from a few drips, I wouldn't worry about it. It will dry out.

But, the easiest way to keep it dry is to have some felt handy and cut a strip that will lap over the new shingles and under the next highest felt lap. Nail it down and any water that lands above the finished shingles will run on top of them.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Buy a $ 20.00 to $ 30.00 tarp and cover it up and to be additionally secure, allow enough time to have the roof deck surface cleaned of any lingering nais and then felt in the exposed wood decking first hand.

Ed


----------



## RidgelineRoof (Jul 1, 2010)

I assume you have already done it. How did the project go?

In the future, you certainly want to keep tarps handy if there is going to be rain in the middle of your roofing job.


----------



## gbe (Nov 4, 2009)

This past weekend played out a bit differently than I had planned, so I bumped the installation to this weekend. I've got an old FEMA tarp and a couple of smaller ones that I can use as well if it starts raining on me in the process.

Will post a picture or two when done...


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

totally agree with the others. i'm now replacing the ceiling sheetrock in my house from making the mistake of not tarping and trusting the weatherman. a 30 minute spring flood came down last month when i had all the old shingles off. as a rule if there is a way for water to get in, tarp it


----------

